# حب الناس وإجادة التعامل معهم مفتاحك لقلوبهم :



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2009)

*حب الناس وإجادة التعامل معهم مفتاحك لقلوبهم : 

.................................................. ....................... 

التعامل مع الناس فن من أهم الفنون نظراً لاختلاف طباعهم، فليس من السهل أبداً أن نحوز على احترام وتقدير الآخرين، 
وفي المقابل من السهل جداً أن نخسر كل ذلك، وكما يقال الهدم دائماً أسهل من البناء، 

فإن استطعت توفير بناء جيد من حسن التعامل فإن هذا سيسعدك أنت في المقام الأول لأنك ستشعر بحب الناس لك وحرصهم على مخالطتك، 
ويسعد من تخالط ويشعرهم بمتعة التعامل معك. 

الا ان هناك بعض القواعد التي تؤدي إلى كسب حب الناس ويسرني أن أوجزها في *

*النقاط التالية: 


&كما ترغب في أن تكون متحدثاً جيداً، عليك بالمقابل أن تجيد فن الإصغاء لمن يحدثك، فمقاطعتك له تضيع أفكاره وتفقده السيطرة على حديثه،
وبالتالي تجعله يشعر بالحرج منك ويستصغر نفسه وبالتالي يتجنب الاختلاط بك، بينما إصغائك إليه يعطيه الثقة ويحسسه بأهميته وأهمية حديثه عندك. 


&حاول أن تنتقي كلماتك، فكل مصطلح تجد له الكثير من المرادفات فاختر أجملها، كما عليك أن تختار موضوعاً محبباً للحديث،
وأن تبتعد عما ينفر الناس من المواضيع، فحديثك دليل شخصيتك. 


&حاول أن تبدو مبتسماً دائماً، فهذا يجعلك مقبولاً لدى الناس حتى ممن لم يعرفوك جيداً، فالابتسامة تعرف طريقها إلى القلب. *
*
&حاول أن تركز على الأشياء الجميلة فيمن تتعامل معه، وتبرزها فلكل منا عيوب ومزايا، وإن أردت التحدث عن عيوب شخص فلا تجابهه بها 
ولكن حاول أن تعرضها له بطريقة لبقة وغير مباشرة كأن تتحدث عنها في إنسان آخر من خيالك، فهو حتماً سيقيسها على نفسه وسيتجنبها معك.*
*
&حاول أن تكون متعاوناً مع الآخرين في حدود مقدرتك، ولكن عندما يطلب منك ذلك حتى تبتعد عن الفضول، وعليك أن تبتعد عن إعطاء الأوامر للآخرين فهو سلوك منفر. 


&حاول أن تقلل من المزاح، فكثرته تحط من القدر، والمزاح ليس مقبولاً عند كل الناس، وقد يكون مزاحك ثقيلاً فتفقد من تحب، وعليك اختيار الوقت المناسب لذلك. 


&حاول أن تكون واضحاً في تعاملك، وابتعد عن التلون والظهور بأكثر من وجه، فمهما بلغ نجاحك فسيأتي عليك يوم وتتكشف أقنعتك، وتصبح حينئذٍ كمن يبني بيتاً يعلم أنه سيهدم. 


&حاول ان تبتعد عن التكلف بالكلام والتصرفات، ودعك على طبيعتك مع الحرص على عدم فقدان الاتزان، وفكر بما تقوله قبل أن تنطق به. 

&لا تحاول الادعاء بما ليس لديك، فقد توضع في موقف لا تحسد عليه، ولا تخجل من وضعك حتى لو لم يكن بمستوى رك فهذا ليس عيباً، ولكن العيب عندما تلبس ثوباً ليس ثوبك ولا يناسبك. 


&اختر الأوقات المناسبة للزيارة، ولا تكثرها، وحاول أن تكون بدعوة، وإن قمت بزيارة أحد فحاول أن تكون خفيفا لطيفاً، فقد يكون لدى مضيفك أعمال وواجبات يخجل أن يصرح لك بها، ووجودك يمنعه من إنجازها. فيجعلك تبدو في نظره ثقيلا. 

&لا تكن لحوحاً في طلب حاجتك، ولا تحاول إحراج من تطلب إليه قضاؤها، وحاول أن تبدي له أنك تعذره في حالة نفيذها وأنها لن تؤثر على العلاقة بينكما، كما يجب عليك أن تحرص على تواصلك مع من قضوا حاجتك حتى لا تجعلهم يعتقدون أن مصاحبتك لهم لأجل مصلحة. حافظ على مواعيدك مع الناس واحترمها، فاحترامك لها معهم، سيكون من احترامك لهم، وبالتالي سيبادلونك الاحترام ذاته. 


&ابتعد عن الثرثرة، فهو سلوك بغيض ينفر الناس منك ويحط من قدرك لديهم. 


&ابتعد أيضاً عن الغيبة فهو سيجعل من تغتاب أمامه يأخذ انطباعاً سيئاً عنك وأنك من هواة هذا المسلك المشين حتى وإن بدا مستحسناً لحديثك، وابتعد عن النميمة.عليك بأجمل الأخلاق (التواضع) فمهما بلغت منزلتك، فإنه يرفع من قدرك ويجعلك تبدو أكثر ثقة بنفسك، وبالتالي الناس يحرصون على ملازمتك وحبك.* 


منقول​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (10 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جدا للموضوع دة مهم اوى


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2009)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> اشكرك جدا للموضوع دة مهم اوى



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## أبو قتادة (12 فبراير 2009)

أختي  candy shop 

يسلموو على هالموضوع المفيد 

والتعامل مع الناس من الامور التي يجب أن نتقنها

لكي نعرف التعامل الصحيح




يعطيك الف عافية اختي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2009)

*موضوه مهم في حياتنا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

أبو قتادة قال:


> أختي candy shop
> 
> يسلموو على هالموضوع المفيد
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوه مهم في حياتنا​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك كاندي 

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك كاندي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك يا كليمو​


----------



## ناوناو (18 فبراير 2009)

يا سلام يا سلام هو ده الكلام
شكراااااااااااااااااا كاندي علي النصائح الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييلة


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> يا سلام يا سلام هو ده الكلام
> شكراااااااااااااااااا كاندي علي النصائح الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييلة


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى 

اى خدمه ههههههههههه​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2009)

مقالة رائعة يا مامي ربنا يبارك قلمك


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> مقالة رائعة يا مامي ربنا يبارك قلمك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا ملك​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كاندى

على الموضوع الرائع

مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى​
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع​
> 
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2009)

_ منتهى الشكر أختنا الكريمه للموضوع المميز جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع + صلى لى +​_


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _منتهى الشكر أختنا الكريمه للموضوع المميز جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع + صلى لى +​_


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله​


----------

